# Rolls Axle Trailers - Dry Launch



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Does anyone have experience having a rolls axle trailer set up for true dry launch? I've been shopping trailers and heard a lot of great things about the Rolls axle. Wondering though if it's possible to get it low profile enough to dry launch it without torsion axle? 

Ameritrail and Ramlin were next on my list, though I just learned you can't get a custom ram-lin as a private party? 

Thanks for any feedback and insight!


----------



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

View attachment 7787
I am using them as oem for my boat. They can build whatever you want. Mine is dry launch with their torsion axle system. Stainless hubs and aluminum wheels. Best part is you don't have to dry launch. Attached is photo of stainless hub after 4 years of submerging in saltwater.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

YES!!! Rolls can and will make you a Dry Launch trailer that is as good or better than anyone in the market. They have a patent on their axle assembly that seems to be better than the standard torsion axle you find on Ramlin, Ameritrail and other mfg using torsion axles.. YOU CAN DUNK THESE TRAILERS WITH NO ADVERSE AFFECT ON THE AXLE OR HUBS.. 

I have a Ramlin under my Waterman, but will replace with a Rolls trailer when the time comes.

*I have no affiliation with Rolls, but I will give you any info I know with a text or phone call to eight six three 581-0072. Bob*

Here's a few photos of a a recent trailer Roll's made for a good friend's Whipray:























Solid Aluminum all the way to the stainless steel coupler. 








Solid Aluminum Spacers with SS bolts counter sunk and thru bolted to the bunks. No Galvanized L-brackets and lag bolts to rust out..








Rolls patented aluminum and stainless axle and hub assembly. No galvanized axle to rust out..


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks like a top end trailer for sure. I wish there was a shop in Texas that could do that without acting like it's crazy to want a trailer that will last.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

The key to dry launch is the torsion low profile axles and the roller on the rear of the trailer... There is always going to be wear on anything you dunk in saltwater... If you compare two pieces of stainless, one dunked and one non-dunked, the one that is not submerged is going to fair better... Dry launching comes at a price, its slower and more work.. I could dry launch, but I'm not as young as I used to be and eventually I'm going to bust my ass walking the trailer beam... I would recommend getting the walk plank to go with the set, unless you are a 20 year old gymnast..


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Just a word of caution on the rolls axle trailers. If you check my Plytanic build you'll see I bought one of the bronze line trailers and had to get a refund. It's the trailers they build for lighter weight boats and pwc's. The frame was so weak that it twisted and bent when I put my bare hull on it, the guy came out and wanted to try and save it, but I wasn't willing to take a chance. I don't know if they made any improvements, but if it's built with 1/4" C channel then stay away. Buy I-beam only.

Another word of caution. Their patented suspension system is awsome! No dout about it, but it doesn't do well with lightweight boats. The lightest axle they had was 2500lbs, which is way to stiff for our light weight skiffs and can put a ton of stress on your hull. I don't know if it has changed, but he told me they couldn't make a lighter capacity system because of how it was designed.

All that being said, if they can make you an I-beam trailer with a typical torsion axle with a light capacity ( 1250-1500lbs), then I'm sure it would be great. Just shop the price first, cause they can get up there.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Snookdaddy said:


> YES!!! Rolls can and will make you a Dry Launch trailer that is as good or better than anyone in the market. They have a patent on their axle assembly that seems to be better than the standard torsion axle you find on Ramlin, Ameritrail and other mfg using torsion axles.. YOU CAN DUNK THESE TRAILERS WITH NO ADVERSE AFFECT ON THE AXLE OR HUBS..
> 
> I have a Ramlin under my Waterman, but will replace with a Rolls trailer when the time comes.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for taking the time to post this. The trailer looks incredible. I will be giving them a call, and may take you up on your offer to discuss any additional insight also. thank you again, and to the others that provided feedback!!


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

I just had Dan at Rolls make the same trailer Snookdaddy posted above. Same trailer for my Whipray. What he did was change up the suspension for our lighter skiffs giving it a soft ride contrary to the post above. He changed the suspension material from the typical rubber to silicone. Very smooth ride. Just dry launched and loaded her yesterday no problem. Same with my friend's skiff above. We drove the skiff above a hundred miles round trip a couple weeks ago and it rode as well as my old torsion axle. I'm done with torsion axles. Had three go bad on my last three skiffs, a superskiff, a Caimen and present whipray.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

flytyn said:


> ...What he did was change up the suspension for our lighter skiffs giving it a soft ride contrary to the post above. He changed the suspension material from the typical rubber to silicone. Very smooth ride. Just dry launched and loaded her yesterday no problem. Same with my friend's skiff above. We drove the skiff above a hundred miles round trip a couple weeks ago and it rode as well as my old torsion axle. I'm done with torsion axles. Had three go bad on my last three skiffs, a superskiff, a Caimen and present whipray.


That's interesting Rolls changed material from rubber to silicone rather than change geometry to keep with rubber. Hopefully for you, silicone is more durable than rubber.

I'm having Dexter ship me a new straight axle (no drop-center) rated at 2200# to carry the 1740# weight I had measured at Citrus County scales on my Ram-Lin that has a 1500# axle that's given out. My old Super Skiff weighed in at 1720# and was on a 1500# axle that also had a torsion axle that had given out in under 5 years.

Time will tell.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Mike,

It is my understanding that Rolls used a softer "puck" compound for the lighter Whiprays mentioned above to give a soft ride.. The trailer above has a walk plank installed and I can assure you that the I-beam aluminum Rolls uses will not bend or flex..


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Snookdaddy said:


> It is my understanding that Rolls used a softer "puck" compound for the lighter Whiprays mentioned above to give a soft ride.. The trailer above has a walk plank installed and I can assure you that the I-beam aluminum Rolls uses will not bend or flex..


It appears to be very well made, but I can't see a way to convert that frame to a removable or swing tongue version that would fit in my garage.

I really, really liked the removable tongue set-up on the Boat Master trailer that my old Super Skiff was on. One piece of aluminum with the hitch and a pair of safety cables was light and easy to line up. The galvanized steel RamLin uses is heavy, and can be a PIA to line up the holes.

If Dan could make a dry launch with a removable tongue like my old Boatmaster had I might buy one. Just needs the frame coming together under the winch stand instead of 2' in front.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

I measured the I-beam on the new Rolls aluminum. It is 1/2 inch wider than my 2003 Ramlin aluminum was. Case closed.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I never said there was an issue with I-beams, I said make sure to get it and not the crap C-channel he was trying to pass off on me. I have had a few other issues with the purchase, but that was the deal killer.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

The walkboard is very wide and made with a ridged non skid surface. You can walk it without fear of falling.


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

I have to agree with Snookdaddy. I have a Ramlin currently, but when the time comes I will be getting a Rolls aluminum low profile dry launch. 
PS...All the work on my current trailer happens at Rolls. They are standup guys and do great work.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

firecat1981 said:


> Just a word of caution on the rolls axle trailers. If you check my Plytanic build you'll see I bought one of the bronze line trailers and had to get a refund. It's the trailers they build for lighter weight boats and pwc's. The frame was so weak that it twisted and bent when I put my bare hull on it, the guy came out and wanted to try and save it, but I wasn't willing to take a chance. I don't know if they made any improvements, but if it's built with 1/4" C channel then stay away. Buy I-beam only.
> 
> Another word of caution. Their patented suspension system is awsome! No dout about it, but it doesn't do well with lightweight boats. The lightest axle they had was 2500lbs, which is way to stiff for our light weight skiffs and can put a ton of stress on your hull. I don't know if it has changed, but he told me they couldn't make a lighter capacity system because of how it was designed.
> 
> All that being said, if they can make you an I-beam trailer with a typical torsion axle with a light capacity ( 1250-1500lbs), then I'm sure it would be great. Just shop the price first, cause they can get up there.


I have the low end bronze trailer and it is for light weight skiffs, buy the I beam model. My other aluminum trailer slide on / owens and sons is great and built in 1987 still in use today, might consider calling them. They will build custom any trailer.........


----------



## Mountolive (Mar 21, 2016)

g8rfly said:


> Does anyone have experience having a rolls axle trailer set up for true dry launch? I've been shopping trailers and heard a lot of great things about the Rolls axle. Wondering though if it's possible to get it low profile enough to dry launch it without torsion axle?
> 
> Ameritrail and Ramlin were next on my list, though I just learned you can't get a custom ram-lin as a private party?
> 
> Thanks for any feedback and insight!


I'm on the lookout for a new trailer as well. I appreciate this thread. For whatever its worth, I spoke to Tito at Ramlin this afternoon (8/30/17). He said Hells Bay is selling the Ramlin skiff trailers. I have a friend getting a new East Cape EVO and I believe EC is putting my friend's EVO on a Ramlin as well. So EC may be another way to get a Ramlin. To complicate things, Ramlin also sells their own parts direct to end users. I was at the Ramlin factory outside of Orlando a few months ago to buy a replacement axle for my Marquesa trailer and there was an end user customer there picking up all the parts from Ramlin in order to build out a boat trailer himself at home. This customer knew what he was doing down to the part number, he had a check list in hand when loading up the parts. It was more involved than I'm willing to get, but interesting to know it was possible.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm also in the market to replace the trailer under my Tailfisher.
Currently, it's riding on a Loadmaster.
The trailer is very well built, and tows very well, but it's about a foot too wide. 
According to Fred at Loadmaster, it was purpose built for this hull. 
He agrees that its too wide. 

I'm looking to have one built that I can fold the tongue at the tip of the bow. 
Loadmaster and ACE both quoted right at $2500.00.

What are the $$ quotes you guys are getting for your trailers? 

What manufactures offer the best bang for the buck?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

$2500 sounds right. I put $1,400 into my Loadmaster. That included, new torsion axle,hubs,wheels, tires and LED lights

I can dry launch mine but loading it is a different deal. I may need a roller


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Maybe call Float On trailers. I think Ankona uses them and they have the break away tongue option...


----------



## Mountolive (Mar 21, 2016)

Mike C said:


> I'm also in the market to replace the trailer under my Tailfisher.
> Currently, it's riding on a Loadmaster.
> The trailer is very well built, and tows very well, but it's about a foot too wide.
> According to Fred at Loadmaster, it was purpose built for this hull.
> ...


For an 18' skiff 

Continental quoted me $2,200 - pre tax FOB Islamorada. This included LED lights. 

Owens and Sons slide on brand trailer quoted me $2,218 pre tax FOB St. Petersburg. Including LED lights and a spare tire with spare tire mount. 

Bonus for Owens and Sons - I called and left a message during lunch and got a call back from one of the owners. He spoke to me for twenty minutes and answered all of my questions, then provided me with a written estimate by email within five minutes of our call. Lead time is two weeks on a new build. I like it when a company calls you back, especially when the owner picks up the phone.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Mike C said:


> I'm also in the market to replace the trailer under my Tailfisher.
> Currently, it's riding on a Loadmaster.
> The trailer is very well built, and tows very well, but it's about a foot too wide.
> According to Fred at Loadmaster, it was purpose built for this hull.
> ...


I got a new trailer for my 17T this spring. Ameratrail quoted me $3100 and B&S trailer in Reddick (they build nice stuff) quoted me $2700. Both trailers were aluminum with torsion axles.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Mountolive said:


> For an 18' skiff
> 
> Continental quoted me $2,200 - pre tax FOB Islamorada. This included LED lights.
> 
> ...


I have a Owens and Sons trailer since 1987 for my Hoog 16, still in service.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

I called Ameritrail because a buddy of mine is friends with the owner. 
I must have gotten the "Friend" price. They quoted me over $4600.
I told them it was almost double the other quotes and said my thanks for their time...

The quote I got from Loadmaster included all stainless hardware, folding tongue, carpeted fender pads, torsion axle, LED, etc. 
They were willing to take my trailer in trade, but they only offered $575 for it. :^(

Looks like I might have to give Owens a shout


----------



## c_ronius (Mar 16, 2010)

Another shout out for Owens and Sons. I could not be happier with my 2011 trailer, and they are some of the best, straight up people you will ever deal with.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Peterson Trailer company in Bradenton Fl is a stand-up maker of custom aluminum boat trailers. They use torsion axles and stainless. I think Bevertail Boats uses them.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Well, 
Might as well keep this thread going. 
I dropped off the deposit to Dan at Rolls Axle in the middle of last week. 
My Tailfisher goes there tomorrow morning until Friday. 
Pick up date of course is Friday four days from now. 
Dan and crew will be building a zero clearance unit because my garage is only 19'4". The trailer will have a removable tongue, 14" alloy wheels with radials, LED lights, center bunks, stainless ratchet straps, and a spare including an extra hub. 
Haven't decided on the bunk carpet color yet.

I'll post before and after pics when I get it


----------



## Mountolive (Mar 21, 2016)

Mike C said:


> Well,
> Might as well keep this thread going.
> I dropped off the deposit to Dan at Rolls Axle in the middle of last week.
> My Tailfisher goes there tomorrow morning until Friday.
> ...


Hey Mike C.,

I also went with Rolls Axle. I was really impressed by the pictures posted earlier in this thread (courtesy of Tommy 1) after four years of dipping his Rolls in saltwater. That was darn impressive! 

My Rolls purchase is now completed and waiting at their Plant City shop for me to get her, which should be after Thanksgiving, when my next boat is finished being made. Dan owner/operator and his super sweet mother, Carol were great to deal with. I will also post pictures after I pick up. 

I would like to give a big thanks to microskiff and the folks who contributed to this thread to help me make my trailer decision. It really helps to get the feedback, see pictures, and get advice from different people and perspectives. I had never even heard of Rolls Axel. Neither had any of my friends. I put a lot of miles on my current Ramlin, towing my Marquesa around each year. The new trailer purchase was an important decision for me. I hope my decision was the right one. Only time will tell. I will keep this thread informed on progress.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

I'll look for it tomorrow while I'm there. 
What kind of boat are you having built? 
Maybe I'll post a pic of your trailer
when I get there... :^)


----------



## Mountolive (Mar 21, 2016)

Mike C said:


> I'll look for it tomorrow while I'm there.
> What kind of boat are you having built?
> Maybe I'll post a pic of your trailer
> when I get there... :^)


Mike C. That would be cool. To reference the trailer with Dan, my name is Eric and I’m from North Carolina. The boat being made is an 18’ fiberglass skiff. I’ll call Carol tomorrow and ask her to give you my cell number. Thank you.


----------



## Mountolive (Mar 21, 2016)

Photo credit to Mike C. Thank you for sending these pictures today. 

2017 Rolls Axel Trailer. A few special requests that Rolls indulged. Look close and you will see a small tool box to hold the tire wrench - it is the rectangle located below the winch. Extra wide walkboard on the port side. Spare with an extra hub. Rapper style hip hop rims and 1970’s tone royal blue carpet because I don’t know any better and have no sense. I think she looks like she needs long ride and a dunk in salt water.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Great choice. I trailered my Whip south of Tampa a ton this past tarpon season and never a glitch. Danny at Rolls takes care of his customers.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Eric,
I tried to get one of the dogs to break in your hip hop wheels by peeing on them.
Apparently they preferred stick chewing to marking your trailer as their own.
Oh well...


----------



## Mountolive (Mar 21, 2016)

Mike C said:


> Eric,
> I tried to get one of the dogs to break in your hip hop wheels by peeing on them.
> Apparently they preferred stick chewing to marking your trailer as their own.
> Oh well...


Bahahahah!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

firecat1981 said:


> I never said there was an issue with I-beams, I said make sure to get it and not the crap C-channel he was trying to pass off on me. I have had a few other issues with the purchase, but that was the deal killer.





c_ronius said:


> Another shout out for Owens and Sons. I could not be happier with my 2011 trailer, and they are some of the best, straight up people you will ever deal with.[/QUOTE I have the Bronze Model Trailer that was racking the winch stand upright until I had a local fabricator reinforce and re weld the winch stand base that cracked the aluminum bracket to frame channel...


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Trailer was completed Monday afternoon. Two days shy of two weeks.
Dan was able to get the boat 7" lower than the previous trailer. Now I'm gonna need a transom saver.
Dual wheel tongue jack, removable tongue, v-type bow guide delete, 14" aluminum wheels with spare and spare hub.
I'll be able to wash the boat attached to the truck and it will drain nicely.
The best part is I can keep it loaded and ready to go and no more storing outside.

First pic is the older Loadmaster trailer


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Looks good guys. Rolls makes a quality product. I've owned two. The last one was for my Bayshore custom flats boat and it was still in excellent condition after 13 years of dunking in the salt. I washed it down with fresh water after every trip and that helps. Went with the builder's choice for my latest trailer, but whenever I do have to replace it, it'll be another Rolls.


----------



## Mountolive (Mar 21, 2016)

I just picked the trailer up yesterday in Plant City FL. I am happy with it. I drove 200 miles from Plant City to Pompano Beach last night. She is light and bouncy without a skiff loaded. I can pick her up by the tounge and wheel it around by hand. I get the new skiff tomorrow, so I will be able to speak more about it after I use it for its intended purpose. My initial impression is that it is overbuilt - in a good way. The welds and fasteners all look great. It has an oversized winch that looks pretty serious. I’m impressed by the LED lights on it. I have a ramlin trailer for my Marquesa and have had to rewire/replace/repair its lights several (maybe three) times a year. This is a major pain in terms of cost and down time. Overall, I’m pleased with it. Price out the door with my extras I wanted like the oversized walkboard and tool holder came out to just under $3,700.00 before NC tax was paid. When I compare the build quality on the Rolls at $3,700 to the $6,000 fee for a new Ramlin and how easy and pleasant it was to deal with Dan and Caroll on the phone, going with Rolls was a no brainer. I’ll update more after I use her on this FL fishing trip. - EK


----------



## Mountolive (Mar 21, 2016)

Meeting Dan (center) and his Mother, Caroll in Plant City, FL to pick up the trailer.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Okay, you got that bad boy picked up. Now you need to post up some pics of that skiff you got built. 
Action shots, slime shots and maybe a few of it sitting pretty in the water


----------



## Mountolive (Mar 21, 2016)

Mike C said:


> Okay, you got that bad boy picked up. Now you need to post up some pics of that skiff you got built.
> Action shots, slime shots and maybe a few of it sitting pretty in the water


Here you go. I’m happy how everything turned out.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm working with Dan now to have one built. They do quality work.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Eric, 
That turned out really nice. The pics look great too.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Ordered my Rolls trailer Friday and it will be ready by the middle of the month. Dry launch with cypress bunks and sexy wheels like Mike's with gun metal accents and gray carpet. Early birthday present!


----------

